# Topics > Related topics > Standards >  Standards catalogue of ISO

## Airicist

Catalog of ISO standards

----------


## Airicist

ISO/TS 15066:2016(en)
Robots and robotic devices — Collaborative robots

New collaborative robot technical report: RIA TR R15.606-2016 for robots & robotic devices – collaborative robots

----------

